# My new guzzler



## Makzine (Mar 22, 2022)

Brought this last month just before fuel rocketed, fun times ahead then


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 22, 2022)

You could always download the fuel station app.


----------



## alwaysared (Mar 22, 2022)

Remember it's only money, if don't spend it on diesel you'l spend it something else 

Regards,
Del


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 22, 2022)

Two coffees is a fiver, beer is very expensive too.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 22, 2022)

Looks fab but how many gallons to the mile.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 22, 2022)

Got any inside pictures mister?


----------



## Makzine (Mar 22, 2022)

Good job I’ve got a big tank of derv tucked away that cost £1.34 a litre when I filled her up.


----------



## barryd (Mar 22, 2022)

American job?  Whats in it? Engine wise.

Yep it will be expensive to run but if you want a long trip and some adventure, its the only way to go.


----------



## Makzine (Mar 22, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Got any inside pictures mister?


Will try to get some later today.


----------



## Makzine (Mar 22, 2022)

barryd said:


> American job?  Whats in it? Engine wise.
> 
> Yep it will be expensive to run but if you want a long trip and some adventure, its the only way to go.


She runs a 6.5 Chevy diesel on an auto box, wanted one for ages so I’m going “skiing”;spending kids inheritance I think it’s called.


----------



## Makzine (Mar 22, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> You could always download the fuel station app.


Might need to stop at every other one


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 22, 2022)

It's like owt else you just get used to it after a while and it becomes commonplace and you make savings elsewhere but I'm sure when you bought it you did some maths on running costs.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 22, 2022)

Found similar









						Safari Trek RV
					

Safari Trek  1999, 4 berth motorhome for sale in Berkshire. Automatic gearbox and Right-hand Drive with 45,000 miles. Find out more.




					www.motorhomedepot.com


----------



## barryd (Mar 22, 2022)

I just worked out how much a 1000 mile trip to Devon and Cornwall would cost me assuming a price of £1.80 a litre which is about £8.19 a gallon I think.  Assuming about 20 mpg the way I drive its about £400+.  Sounds a lot but if you go for a month or two its still not much in the great scheme of things.


----------



## RSD7a (Mar 22, 2022)

Shame the plate isn't P45 DWP


----------



## GMJ (Mar 22, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Found similar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its funny how they have a trade name on the number plate in the pictures but then as you scroll though they show the actual plates on a seat!


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 22, 2022)

Makzine said:


> She runs a 6.5 Chevy diesel on an auto box, wanted one for ages so I’m going “skiing”;spending kids inheritance I think it’s called.


Good heavens, you can ski with it, modern teck eh.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 22, 2022)

She will run on heating oil and cooking oil mix,20/1.5


----------



## Wully (Mar 22, 2022)

I like that. I’ve always liked the bigger American stuff.  I had a Chevy day van it was 15 years old not a bit of rust and when you put it on a ramp the underside was the same solid think that’s why they need a bigger engine because they build them like tanks.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 23, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> You could always download the fuel station app.


Thats so you can hop from station to station and fill up.


----------



## Trotter (Mar 23, 2022)

The diesel Trek was on the top of my wish list some years ago. Funny how bankruptcy changes what you hope for in life. Many years later, I’ve got to say, I’m happy enough with Demi. But, your RV would be nice, if a tad impractical for me.
There ain’t no substitute for cubes.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 23, 2022)

Trotter said:


> The diesel Trek was on the top of my wish list some years ago. Funny how bankruptcy changes what you hope for in life. Many years later, I’ve got to say, I’m happy enough with Demi. But, your RV would be nice, if a tad impractical for me.
> There ain’t no substitute for cubes.


No complacent for displacement!


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 23, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> beer is very expensive too.



Fingers in ears - LAlalalala


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 23, 2022)

Scotia said:


> No complacent for displacement!



No replacement for displacement according to the yanks. Autocorekt?

Until someone managed to explain turbos in a way they understood.

(I.E. when they kept getting beat by turbo motors lol )


----------



## GMJ (Mar 24, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> ...beer is very expensive too.



More so in Wales (and Scotland) where we have minimum pricing.

Mind you, the way prices are rising on stiff generally, this may not be an issue soon.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 24, 2022)

When I worked at a paint factory years ago I ran out of petrol just as I was driving through the gates to work, no problem I put 5 litres of thinners in and got to work for about two weeks on it, didn't half smoke though, it was like a two stroke with too much oil in.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 24, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> beer is very expensive too.


Depends on what establishment you drink at.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 24, 2022)

I gladly gave up on the stuff 20 years ago.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 24, 2022)

st3v3 said:


> No replacement for displacement according to the yanks. Autocorekt?
> 
> Until someone managed to explain turbos in a way they understood.
> 
> (I.E. when they kept getting beat by turbo motors lol )


No substitute for low down grunt.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 24, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> No substitute for low down grunt.


Few things more exciting than a bit turbo lag.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 24, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Few things more exciting than a bit turbo lag.


Overrun on a big single.


----------



## RSD7a (Mar 24, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Few things more exciting than a bit turbo lag.


Or autobox at a roundabout


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 27, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Few things more exciting than a bit turbo lag.


Nitrous on full chat


----------



## 1 Cup (Mar 28, 2022)

I like the lions, but no cubs, tells its own story. Just keep away from hills and your get 20 mpg.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 28, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Two coffees is a fiver, beer is very expensive too.



I had the misfortune of being in a Whetherspoon's boozer in Kent last Wednesday, certain bitters were £1.49 a pint.

I tried one and said to the barman - "That was fekkin orrible, same again please".


----------



## DocMartin (Mar 28, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> When I worked at a paint factory years ago I ran out of petrol just as I was driving through the gates to work, no problem I put 5 litres of thinners in and got to work for about two weeks on it, didn't half smoke though, it was like a two stroke with too much oil in.


My grandad used to mix parafin with petrol. He ruined a Standard Vanguard and a Vauxhall Velox. His next car was a 3 litre Rover - he stuck to just petrol then.


----------



## Snapster (Mar 29, 2022)

We looked at a Safari Trek a few years ago, it had a massive bathroom at the back and an electric drop down bed at the front. 
In the end we bought a Winnebago. Another couple of metres longer but with the same engine (With a turbo). 
Ours did around 15mpg, but who cares when you hear that lovely V8 ( diesel) burble?


----------



## phillybarbour (May 17, 2022)

That’s a big van, looks great.


----------



## trevskoda (May 17, 2022)

DocMartin said:


> My grandad used to mix parafin with petrol. He ruined a Standard Vanguard and a Vauxhall Velox. His next car was a 3 litre Rover - he stuck to just petrol then.


Bigger main jet in carb and turn the timing back about 2%,TVO is the same for old tractors


----------



## wildebus (May 17, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> She will run on heating oil and cooking oil mix,20/1.5


Not legally it won't.  Get caught and will get fined at best, vehicle confiscated potentially.


----------



## caledonia (May 18, 2022)

wildebus said:


> Not legally it won't.  Get caught and will get fined at best, vehicle confiscated potentially.


They’ve got to catch you first and how many people in diesel cars and motorhomes have been stopped and had their tank dipped?
Maybe different for Trev on the lovely Emerald Isle given the dodgy fuel issues over there.


----------



## r4dent (May 18, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> I gladly gave up on the stuff 20 years ago.



I gave up giving up the stuff about the same time.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 18, 2022)

There's a TV series on that alone.


----------



## wildebus (May 18, 2022)

caledonia said:


> They’ve got to catch you first and how many people in diesel cars and motorhomes have been stopped and had their tank dipped?
> Maybe different for Trev on the lovely Emerald Isle given the dodgy fuel issues over there.


not being caught does not make it legal.   
So NO, they DON'T have to catch you first.


----------



## caledonia (May 18, 2022)

wildebus said:


> not being caught does not make it legal.
> So NO, they DON'T have to catch you first.


I never said it was legal just not enforced on the general public so the chances of getting caught are lower than the chances of winning the lottery (if your bad boy enough to have a wee gamble?).


----------



## trevskoda (May 18, 2022)

Bedore covid the doe & customs did stop you, down south its 2000 euro fin on the spot or lose it, up north £1000. or they take it and crush.


----------



## r4dent (May 18, 2022)

caledonia said:


> how many people in diesel cars and motorhomes have been stopped and had their tank dipped?




More than you might think. 








						Illegal fuel crackdown in the Fens as more than 60 vehicles are dipped
					

More than 60 vehicles were dipped in the Fens by HMRC to see if they were using red diesel as part of a two day crackdown with police.




					www.cambstimes.co.uk


----------



## mid4did (May 18, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Bigger main jet in carb and turn the timing back about 2%,TVO is the same for old tractors


Our boat back in the day ran on petrol/tvo. 2 tanks with the line from the tvo tank coiled around the exhaust. Start on petrol then switch over to tvo when warmed up.Ok till you run low on petrol when it's getting lumpy and its not warmed up enough to switch over


----------



## Drover (May 18, 2022)

There was a guy opposite were we used to live had one for a good few years.
Between 12 and 15 mpg.... he didn't use it much.
I would have loved one but Sally would not have a left hand drive


----------



## trevskoda (May 18, 2022)

r4dent said:


> More than you might think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They clean and remove the red dye here, central heating oil has a yellow dye, plus both have a smart marker in them these days, if you have a bit of farm registered land you can class any vec as a tractor and use within 6 miles on a public rd burning red, but the gov is going to do away with the dye and charge full whack, where upon its up to you to claim back tax/vat on it if a farmer or industry.
I see this as ill thought out as farmers could sell it on to folk.


----------



## Vanterrier (May 18, 2022)

r4dent said:


> More than you might think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be furious if they dipped my van in the fens! 
K


----------



## Drover (May 19, 2022)

No red dyed diesel in england anymore, now it's all white and full price... nephew works driving a D8 on roadworks, they just had a 100,000 ltrs of white delivered to the site in Plymouth.. 

Plymouth also has a new 20mph limit with cameras 








						20mph Speed Camera In UK City Catches 1,100 Drivers In First 24 Hours
					

Before the camera was officially operational, a trial period produced ‘really troubling’ results




					www.ladbible.com


----------



## Makzine (May 19, 2022)

Drover said:


> No red dyed diesel in england anymore, now it's all white and full price... nephew works driving a D8 on roadworks, they just had a 100,000 ltrs of white delivered to the site in Plymouth..
> 
> Plymouth also has a new 20mph limit with cameras
> 
> ...


Not true as if you are in agriculture you can still get red diesel as I have a tank specially for it.  Had they told the farmers they can't have it all hell would have broken loose.


----------



## trevskoda (May 19, 2022)

Makzine said:


> Not true as if you are in agriculture you can still get red diesel as I have a tank specially for it.  Had they told the farmers they can't have it all hell would have broken loose.


So far yes but soon to be discontinued, farmers must claim the duty back soon.


----------



## wildebus (May 19, 2022)

Drover said:


> No red dyed diesel in england anymore, now it's all white and full price... nephew works driving a D8 on roadworks, they just had a 100,000 ltrs of white delivered to the site in Plymouth..





Makzine said:


> Not true as if you are in agriculture you can still get red diesel as I have a tank specially for it.  Had they told the farmers they can't have it all hell would have broken loose.


The term "Red Diesel" no longer applies to the colour.   It refers to Diesel that is not Taxed for road use and so is not legal for road use.   It has additives to identify it, not just dye and when the DVLA/DVSA/whoever do their "dipping", they don't check if it is red or not, but check its "DNA"  (think of the testing for drugs that is done at airport security for example).

I don't know what the proportion is, but if farm vehicles spend a highly significant portion of their time on private farmland, then they can run on 'red diesel' on the road on the basis of they need to move from one field to another via the public roads  (hence why they will have registration plates).
I also don't know how much 'dipping' is done in highly rural/farming areas (such as where I live) but I bet it is very little. Farmers tend to have a lot of influence and belong to the same clubs as senior police officers and councillers (purely con-incidental of course).



Drover said:


> Plymouth also has a new 20mph limit with cameras
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come to the Scottish Borders ... every town and village has been a 20MPH Zone for coming up for 2 years I think it is by now.   Totally stupid idea as people watch the speedo and not the roads.


----------



## mark61 (May 19, 2022)

If thats what people are doing, I suppose it's better they do that a 20 MPH than 30 MPH or more.


----------



## wildebus (May 19, 2022)

mark61 said:


> If thats what people are doing, I suppose it's better they do that a 20 MPH than 30 MPH or more.


Except people don't really do 30 or even 20 in the middle of a town anyway, but get so paranoid about straying over 20 they focus on the wrong thing.


----------



## Drover (May 20, 2022)

I stand corrected on a farmers tractor, but the laws have changed and drastically changed.





						Using rebated fuels in vehicles and machines (Excise Notice 75) from 1 April 2022
					

Find out when you can use rebated diesel or biodiesel in vehicles and other machinery from 1 April 2022.




					www.gov.uk
				




As for the speed cameras ... you dont get a couple of % over anymore... especially on a motorway... if there's a red circle around the limit when camera signs are in place whatever it says is the limit is that's it and no % over.
It also includes the national speed limit....
Go on ask what they said on the course I just did .... and they only took £80 for the privilege not the £100 and 3 points.
You get offered a course if your just over and have not done one within 3 years.
But I agree the 20 with cameras is a very bad idea.... you should be watching for stupid people just walking into roads... 


Ps...I still like the Safari Trek.......


----------



## GMJ (May 20, 2022)

Drover said:


> I stand corrected on a farmers tractor, but the laws have changed and drastically changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has that changed recently? As at Dec last year it looks as though it was till 10% +2mph. I think the tolerance is there due to the inaccuracy of speedos so taking it away would be grossly unfair and could well lead to litigation I would have thought.









						UK speed camera tolerances revealed
					

Research confirms that speed cameras have a tolerance level, and drivers are warned that taking advantage of this might land them with a fine.




					www.confused.com
				









						Caught on camera – Do speed cameras work?
					

If you have been charged with a speeding offence due to a malfunctioning speed camera you could be entitled to make a claim through JMW, call 0800 804 8159.




					www.jmw.co.uk


----------



## Drover (May 20, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Has that changed recently? As at Dec last year it looks as though it was till 10% +2mph. I think the tolerance is there due to the inaccuracy of speedos so taking it away would be grossly unfair and could well lead to litigation I would have thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got told on the course that there is no leeway for anything over the signed speed limit. Over is over , if you are over expect fine when sign is on. things have changed and speedos in vehicles are designed to read over and if the owner changes the wheel size that's their fault if they dont recalibrate the speedo.
 Got told the speed limit is not a target but the max speed allowed.
 Plus new laws are coming for the red direction signs...you know the ones that no one takes any notice of,
As for the link up put there were people on the course who were doing 52 ,53, in a signed 50. Including me.


----------



## trevskoda (May 20, 2022)

What about m bikes, most of them start at 60mph. 
One thing I always wondered is why car bike makers sell stuff that is able to do the speeds they do, better of going for torque and mpg.


----------



## mark61 (May 20, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> What about m bikes, most of them start at 60mph.
> One thing I always wondered is why car bike makers sell stuff that is able to do the speeds they do, better of going for torque and mpg.


Because they can, at least until authorities tell them otherwise.

You'll have a Trabant and be happy with it!


----------



## jagmanx (May 20, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> So far yes but soon to be discontinued, farmers must claim the duty back soon.


Strange !
The current administration claim to be hell bent on reducing red tape (pun intended) but perhaps only when awarding multi million pound contracts to "associates" 
He said naively ?


----------



## barge1914 (May 20, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> You could always download the fuel station app.


You could always download the fuel station!


----------



## GMJ (May 21, 2022)

Drover said:


> I got told on the course that there is no leeway for anything over the signed speed limit. Over is over , if you are over expect fine when sign is on. things have changed and speedos in vehicles are designed to read over and if the owner changes the wheel size that's their fault if they dont recalibrate the speedo.
> Got told the speed limit is not a target but the max speed allowed.
> Plus new laws are coming for the red direction signs...you know the ones that no one takes any notice of,
> As for the link up put there were people on the course who were doing 52 ,53, in a signed 50. Including me.



The 10% plus 2mph is guidance and AFAIK is still in place as guidance however zealous coppers/forces can still prosecute if the speed limit is exceeded so I guess you were unlucky in your area. On Scotland for example, there is no tolerance. This article explains it nicely I think...






						What is the "10%+2" rule and what does it mean? - Road Law Barristers
					

When it comes to speeding, most people will have heard tales of the 10% plus 2 rule. But what does this "rule" actually mean in practice?




					www.roadlawbarristers.co.uk
				




If this has changed nationally I'm pretty sure it would have made headlines.


----------



## Drover (May 21, 2022)

GMJ said:


> If this has changed nationally I'm pretty sure it would have made headlines.


Made the headlines with this government 

I can only say what the 10 of us on the course got told, 
And 52 in a 50 got some of us "fined" 
It was Avon and Somerset police force on M5 just after the M32 junction.


----------



## GMJ (May 22, 2022)

I'm not doubting you however Avon and Somerset were one of the Forces that responded to say they allow the 10% plus 2mph so it looks as though you were pretty hard done by.


----------



## GMJ (May 27, 2022)

Reported


----------



## trevskoda (May 27, 2022)

No one pays any attention to speed limits over here, most add a 1 to the front.


----------



## DocMartin (Jun 3, 2022)

Motoring is no longer a pleasure. Your journey is riddled with ways to catch you out, some hidden, some underhand, some signage deliberately designed to be easily missed, some confusing instructions and markings and some totally unnecessary. All to take your money and/or stop you driving. All put there by hatefull b**tards. 20mph speed limit? That is ridiculous, all it does is increase pollution in built up areas due to you having to drop down to 3rd and drive around wasting fuel. Why not educate people not to get in the way of moving traffic instead of penalizing drivers. Put up warning signs for the benefit of pedestrians instead of only homing in on motorists.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 3, 2022)

DocMartin said:


> Motoring is no longer a pleasure. Your journey is riddled with ways to catch you out, some hidden, some underhand, some signage deliberately designed to be easily missed, some confusing instructions and markings and some totally unnecessary. All to take your money and/or stop you driving. All put there by hatefull b**tards. 20mph speed limit? That is ridiculous, all it does is increase pollution in built up areas due to you having to drop down to 3rd and drive around wasting fuel. Why not educate people not to get in the way of moving traffic instead of penalizing drivers. Put up warning signs for the benefit of pedestrians instead of only homing in on motorists.


And a 3 year old who slips mums hand or darts out of a gait would be able to read the sign or understand, you are the adult and should drive accordingly.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 3, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> And a 3 year old who slips mums hand or darts out of a gait would be able to read the sign or understand, you are the adult and should drive accordingly.


In an ideal world, the mum would be an adult too.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 4, 2022)

mark61 said:


> In an ideal world, the mum would be an adult too.


Pity we live in the real world which is by far not ideal.


----------

